# Is R35 a skyline?



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

I got into an argument with a friend that said the R35 was the new skyline..

however i got from many sources that said it was only a GTR as it was a brand new car.

So is r35 a skyline? i need prove


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

No, its not a skyline. No, I don't have 'proof' to hand, maybe search. Just trust me, lol


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

well he says he saw it on Import tuners ...that said "skyline is back". 

I need prove to convince him that it is not a skyline.


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

if it aint a skyline y is it a "R35" and we got R32 R33 R34 ...? i dont no just thought bout it lol


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

It's not a Skyline


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Well today I was talking to the designer of the R34 GTR and he was talking about the Skyline and GTR as seperate cars. So if anyone is to believed, it's him:thumbsup: So you can tell your friend that he is wrong


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

see the problem is...almost the whole world sees it as a skyline gtr.

it looks like it, it is R35, has GTR badge, made from Nissan.

What are they to think? 

Why was the skyline name removed? I know it is known as G35 ...as the skyline..but why not just give the GTR its skyline name and end all the confusion?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes you can import a new skyline but its not the R35 GTR










they are being offered at around 30K










this is a GTR

R


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Let you friend live in his little word of ignorance and enjoy the fact that you are that much more intelligent than him


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

knight said:


> Well today I was talking to the designer of the R34 GTR and....


...who is he exactly? What was Hasegawa's role in the design process as well?


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

maximum6 said:


> see the problem is...almost the whole world sees it as a skyline gtr.
> 
> it looks like it, it is R35, has GTR badge, made from Nissan.
> 
> ...



Nissan has wanted to divorce GT-R from Skyline since at least the mid 1990s during Hasegawa's LeMans involvements. 

It's not a new concept or principle. 


Nissan GT-R has been the main operative term used in racing events and press releases since 1989. 

As well, GTO was at first a trim level option for the Pontiac Tempest, then became it's own model apart from Tempest. Same for the Supra. The Supra was at one time a trim level of the Celica. Then became it's own identity apart from it's Celica roots. 

The GT-R is simply following this basic pattern as it has been re-engineered away from the sedan-based GT that was a hallmark of the GT-R for decades. 

There is now talk of Corvette doing the same, dropping it's direct association with Chevrolet. 

Automotive designs and styles and models evolve and the GT-R is simply doing this. It's engineers had much greater freedom in it's redesign as they were not confined to the restrictive Skyline sedan body. 

Making the GT-R it's own thing has enabled the car to now become the full-on, from-the-factory untuned, supercar beyond any prior GT-R. 

It's not for everyone, as some people simply hate the new design, the engine, the look, the price, everything it represents. 

And many others, like me, like it for most of the very reasons stated.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

bonzelite said:


> ...who is he exactly? What was Hasegawa's role in the design process as well?



Hiroshi Tamura


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I think that the reason why the GTR has been removed from the Skyline models, is simply marketing and better model range management.

At the end Nissan is a mass production manufactuer, and what counts are mass sales! If you look close at the last R34GTT vs R34 GTR, the difference isn`t that earth shaking! . . . yeah yeah the GTR has this and that and then Ring time ex . . . but what counts for realistic sales is the fact the GTT accelerates just 0,5 sec slower to 60mph. and does a few secondes more to 180kph (the limit you can go legally in Japan) . The entire track abilities of the GTR also played no role in japans traffic chaos, so that at tne end the GTT is as fast as the GTR, in legal street performance.

This time they want the Skyline badge to be more GrandTourer then Race Breed. And small car-fan-club dreams of having 100HP more in a special version of the Sylines is rules out from the table. Thinking with reason when it comes to customer sales, leeds automaticly to luxury entry Grandtouring, separated from Super car performance Racer.
The difference between the V36 370GT and the R35 GTR is clear and every one can choose what he think suits him best . . . something that was not so clear with the R34 generation, only WE (fans-freaks) know what was the real difference . . . :smokin: 

Then comes also the fact that Nissan won the poker with the V-series V6s, and has a line up of V6 engines that are hard to Top for any other maker , mainly targeted to the US. Hardcore Turbo Technology seems to be more pricy this time , when you want it in a Nissan, R35GTR.

I hope that the Skyline brand will do justice to the millions of fans, and produce special versions of the 370GT, for japan maybe, distinct from the INfiniti G37 image.

Nismo where are you???:squintdan


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I vote 'ban' for the next one of these threads.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

But why did they keep the Skyline rear lights? They like the myth and the reputation and mystique that follows. They can distance themselves from it in public, they can protest loudly, and still people will call it a Skyline. Best of both worlds, IMHO.

Extra bonus is that the new Skyline, now a totally different car, which middle aged wealthy men can buy, also rides on the same mystique. Even more cars will sell on the same Skyline name.

Roll up, roll up!!! :chuckle:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Agree with what you have just said Piers. The afterburner lights are a trait that they love, and they know every Skyline/GT-R follower loves too.
The new R35 is a new concept in design/safety/engine format and potential market. A seperate entity from the legend it proceeds, yet familiar enough for the buyer to be interested...and as much as Nissan would like to see their car as a new revolutionary car on the market, their sales unfortunately still rely somewhat on the knowledge that previous GT-R/Skyline owners will want one.
So for you to say "Best of both worlds", sums it well really.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

knight said:


> Hiroshi Tamura


thank you


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> I think that the reason why the GTR has been removed from the Skyline models, is simply marketing and better model range management.
> 
> At the end Nissan is a mass production manufactuer, and what counts are mass sales! If you look close at the last R34GTT vs R34 GTR, the difference isn`t that earth shaking! . . . yeah yeah the GTR has this and that and then Ring time ex . . . but what counts for realistic sales is the fact the GTT accelerates just 0,5 sec slower to 60mph. and does a few secondes more to 180kph (the limit you can go legally in Japan) . The entire track abilities of the GTR also played no role in japans traffic chaos, so that at tne end the GTT is as fast as the GTR, in legal street performance.
> 
> ...


Well taken points, yet I feel, to add, it's a bit premature to judge a lack of race pedigree --which may soon follow instead of having this homologation precede matters. 

In my intuitive knowledge, Nismo is already there. It's a matter of timing in their reveal. The Spec V and then a full Nismo-edition will emerge.


----------



## chrisbeau (Apr 15, 2007)

NISSAN : English VEHICLES

Clearly shows GT-R and skyline as 2 different models.


----------



## GREEK MANIAC (Feb 11, 2008)

its not called r35 but this car continue the design philosophy of all older models(r32,r33,r34)


----------



## MR "G" (Feb 10, 2008)

In Japan ,at all the auction houses , the listing is for "Nissan GT-R" and definately not under Skyline any more , also they start at between 7 million and 8 million yen , which is approx £33.000 upwards , more like £40,000 when the hammer falls , but these are new cars never been on the road , and there seems to be about 10 a week going through auctions in Japan , I was once told that this is how the manufacturer can guage the value of his car and the demand, which seems reasonable....


----------



## 战神GT-R (Nov 15, 2007)

not any more


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i heard from the my dealer that carlos himself wanted to remove the skyline name too. as most people here know ghosn had a thing for porker turbos. from what i heard (so don't flame me is wrong) he told the guys at high performance that he wanted to be actively involved in the gt-r development as he's a target client/audience. someone who likes porker but maybe does not want to pay the premium for that brand. also, he figured skyline was a name now associated with modifications and huge bhp figures so it could never compete with the more classy carrera name. therefore, just call it gt-r and that should equal 911.

as i said, this is what the dealer said but it seems to make sense. i've seen so many shots over the last year of carlos driving the gt-r in his nissan racing suit in all sorts of conditions.

as for the platform, it's the premium midship package which is not the same as the skyline. when you look at side by side cutaways it becomes more clear.


----------

